# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير ابن القيم لقوله تعالى: (وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ)

## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

قال الله تعالى: (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ ) [آل عمران: 102]

وقال تعالى: (وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ مِّلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمينَ مِن قَبْلُ وَفِي هَذَا لِيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ شَهِيدًا عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاء عَلَى النَّاسِ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِاللَّهِ هُوَ مَوْلَاكُمْ فَنِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ) [الحج: 78]


قال الامام بن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه زاد المعاد: 
وأمرهم أن يُجاهدوا فيه حقَّ جهاده، كما أمرهم أن يتَّقوه حقَّ تُقاته، وكما أن حقَّ تُقاته أن يُطاع فلا يُعصى، ويُذكَرَ فلا يُنسى، ويُشكَر فلا يُكفر، فحقُّ جهاده أن يُجاهِدَ العبد نفسَه لِيُسْلِم قلبه ولِسانه وجوارِحه للهِ فيكون كُلُّه لله، وباللهِ، لا لنفسِه، ولا بنفسه، ويُجاهدَ شيطانه بتكذِيبِ وعدِهِ، ومعصيةِ أمرهِ، وارتكابِ نهيه، فإنه يَعِدُ الأمانِىَّ، ويُمَنِّى الغُرورَ، ويَعِدُ الفقَر، ويأمرُ بالفحشاء، وينهى عن التُّقى والهُدى، والعِفة والصبرِ، وأخلاقِ الإيمان كُلِّهَا، فجاهده بتكذِيبِ وعده، ومعصيةِ أمره، فينشأُ له من هذين الجهادين قوةٌ وسلطان، وعُدَّة يُجاهد بها أعداءَ اللهِ في الخارج بقلبه ولسانه ويده ومالِه، لتِكونَ كلمةُ الله هي العليا‏.

واختلفت عباراتُ السَلَف في حقِّ الجهاد ‏:‏ 

فقال ابن عباس‏:‏ ‏(‏هو استفراغُ الطاقة فيه، وألا يَخافَ في اللهِ لومةَ لائم‏)‏ ‏.‏ وقال مقاتل‏:‏ ‏(‏اعملوا للهِ حقَّ عمله، واعبدُوه حقَّ عِبادته‏)‏ ‏.‏ وقال عبد الله بنُ المبارك‏:‏ ‏(‏هو مجاهدةُ النفس والهوى‏)‏‏.‏ ولم يُصِبْ مَن قال‏:‏ إن الآيتين منسوختان لظنه أنهما تضمنتا الأمر بما لا يُطاق، وحقّ تُقاته وحقّ جهاده‏:‏ هو ما يُطيقه كلُّ عبد في نفسه، وذلك يختِلف باختلافِ أحوال المكلَّفين في القُدرةِ، والعجزِ، والعلمِ، والجهلِ‏.‏ فحقُّ التقوى، وحقُّ الجهاد بالنسبة إلى القادر المتمكن العالِم شىء، وبالنسبة إلى العاجز الجاهل الضعيف شىء‏.‏ 

وتأمل كيف عقَّب الأمر بذلك بقوله‏:‏ ‏{‏هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ في الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ‏}‏ ‏[‏الحج‏:‏ 78‏]‏ والحَرَج ‏:‏ الضِّيقُ، بل جعله واسعاً يسَعُ كُلّ أحد، كما جعل رِزقه يسع كُلّ حى، وكلَّف العبدَ بما يسعه العبدُ، ورزق العَبدَ ما يسعُ العبد، فهو يسعُ تكليفَه، ويسعه رزقُهُ، وما جعل على عبده في الدين من حَرَج بوجه ما، قال النبىُّ صلى الله عليه وسلم‏:‏ ‏(‏بُعِثْتُ بِالحَنِيفِيَّة  ِ السَّمْحَةِ‏)‏ أى ‏:‏ بالمِلَّة، فهى حنيفيَّة في التوحيد، سمحَةٌ في العمل‏.‏ 

وقد وسَّع الله سبحانه وتعالى على عباده غايةَ التَّوسِعة في دينه، ورِزقْه، وعفوه، ومغفرتِهِ، وبسط عليهم التوبةَ ما دامت الروحُ في الجسد، وفتح لهم باباً لها لا يُغْلِقُهُ عنهم إلى أن تَطْلُعَ الشمسُ مِن مَغربها، وجعلَ لكلِّ سيئة كفارةً تُكفرها من توبة، أو صدقة، أو حسنة ماحية، أو مُصيبة مُكَفِّرة، وجَعل بكل ما حرَّم عليهم عِوضاً مِن الحلال أنفعَ لهم منه، وأطيَبَ، وألذَّ، فيقومُ مقامه لِيستغنى العبدُ عن الحرام، ويسعه الحلال، فلا يَضيقُ عنه، وجعل لِكل عُسْرٍ يمتحنُهم به يُسراً قبله، ويُسراً بعده، ‏(‏فلن يَغْلِبَ عُسْرٌ يُسرَيْنِ‏)‏ فإذَا كان هذا شأنه سبحانه مع عباده، فكيف يُكلِّفُهم ما لا يسعهم فضلاً عما لا يُطيقونه ولا يقدِرُونَ عليه‏.‏ أ هـ ‏

----------

